# How to take more than one photo on self timer with 5D Mk III?



## samueljay (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi There!
I'm pretty sure that on my 550D I was able to set the self timer to take up to 10 frames in a row on self timer, but can't for the life of me find in the manual or on the camera how to do this on the 5D Mark III, I can only find how to take one single shot with either a 2 second wait, or 10 second wait. Does anyone know if this is possible at all?
Thanks!
Sam.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 21, 2012)

i don't think you can do anything more than one shot without some sort of timer/shutter cable. i might be totally wrong, but i don't think thats part of the standard canon software.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Aug 21, 2012)

Sad news is…you can't…
Somehow Canon decided to remove that "feature" in their new cameras…
Don't ask me why…it's a good feature, Nikon has it…canon took it out..


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 21, 2012)

spinworkxroy said:


> Sad news is…you can't…
> Somehow Canon decided to remove that "feature" in their new cameras…
> Don't ask me why…it's a good feature, Nikon has it…canon took it out..



I guess they consider it a "consumer" feature, so they don't put it in the "pro" (1D, 5D, etc.) bodies.


----------



## itsreallyscott (Aug 21, 2012)

You can do it with the Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 21, 2012)

If yiu have your camera set for bracketing of any kind, the self timer will trigger the whole bracketing series. But other than that there is no way I'm afraid. What are yiu trying to do?


----------



## samueljay (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Odd that they would take that out, I found it quite handy. I would do a 10-frame burst on self timer for big group shots where I have to run in (Christmas Day and the like) and tell everyone to keep smiling for a few seconds and then you have 10 shots to choose from (as sometimes people blink / aren't smiling) Does that make sense?. Looks like I might have to grab a remote timer though  Thanks for the help / suggestions!


----------



## Pitbullo (Aug 22, 2012)

A pro body should have all the functionality of the consumer bodies, and then some. Not leave functionality out because it is not "pro enough" (unless it is a more pro alternative). We have to pay pro prices, they should put functionality in, not take it out. This is BS Canon!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2012)

Pitbullo said:


> A pro body should have all the functionality of the consumer bodies, and then some. Not leave functionality out because it is not "pro enough" (unless it is a more pro alternative). We have to pay pro prices, they should put functionality in, not take it out. This is BS Canon!!


I do not agree. I do not want amateur features getting in the way of the ones I need. The menu would be even bigger than it is, and cycling thru 10 or more modes on my 1 series body would really be a pain


----------



## Pitbullo (Aug 22, 2012)

I do agree with you to som degree about useless functions, but this function is very usefull and should be avaliable on a pro camera without the need of accessories. I use a 550D, and this function is great for group photos. (I even have Auto ISO in M - mode). 

I have never used the 5D3 (nor the 5D2), I´m gonna upgrade my 550D in a year or so, spending my cash on lenses first and foremost, but it is surprising that my little consumer camera has basic functionallity these pro bodies does not have. 

(Perhaps a low blow, but it is worth mentioning, Canon is also selling themself as a environmentally friendly company, and having to buy hardware to get basic, software functions is everything but. That is just being cynical )


----------



## Viggo (Aug 22, 2012)

In fact what I do the first minute I turn on a new 1-series, is remove recording modes like, bulb, Tv, P and such. I limit it to whatever I need.

That being said, adding stuff would also mean you can leave them out.


----------



## Brendon (Aug 22, 2012)

I think this is something you can do with Magic Lantern. Just have to wait it out until they officially release it for the 5Diii!


----------



## cayenne (Aug 22, 2012)

I recently purchased one of these: 

http://www.amazon.com/Vello-Wireless-ShutterBoss-Remote-Connection/dp/B005GMVGGE/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1345655076&sr=8-21&keywords=canon+timer

And it does what you mention and more...I got it for interval shooting for time lapse....works wireless or wired if you wish, so far I have NO complaints about it....

The wired one only....is about half the price of the wireless one.

HTH,

cayenne


----------

